# What's up with DLA7?



## UberMrSkunkApe (Oct 4, 2016)

I've been delivering for DLA7 for about 2 months now. Every week Amazon emails me a weekly report informing me that I had another 100% accuracy delivery week. 

So I'm confused as to why I all of a sudden i stopped receiving requests from DLA7. It's been 2 weeks now with not one single block at DLA7. 

Can warehouse managers blacklist someone even though amazon shows they're a reliable driver? I don't get what's happened.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Two months is a little low but many drivers have been "soft deactivated" from the Flex system in the last couple of weeks for an unknown reason. Some believe it may stem from using automated block acceptance while others believe it is Amazon favoring new drivers for the holiday season. No one really knows except Amazon and they are playing dumb.

It could very well turn out to be a large bug in the Flex code that is blocking what seems like half the drivers in the system....


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

UberMrSkunkApe said:


> I've been delivering for DLA7 for about 2 months now. Every week Amazon emails me a weekly report informing me that I had another 100% accuracy delivery week.
> 
> So I'm confused as to why I all of a sudden i stopped receiving requests from DLA7. It's been 2 weeks now with not one single block at DLA7.
> 
> Can warehouse managers blacklist someone even though amazon shows they're a reliable driver? I don't get what's happened.


Are you using a script/bot? Are you able to see blocks from Rosemead, Hawthorne, East LA, or Irvine?

Rosemead blocks sit on my phone almost all day. A few are actually sitting there as type this now. Been there for a hour.

I noticed this week it's been very hard to grab a block for Chino. They come, but not as much as the other warehouses and they are gone in a blink of a eye due to bots. This was actually the first week where each Chino block I got, I got it after it was grabbed and re-dropped a few minutes later (a bot got it first). Prior, I would get the block on the first grab. Chino is just the most competitive warehouse in the LA market since not as many blocks available as the others. This is also the first week since I've been at Chino where I actually refreshed for hours to get a block when I wanted to Flex. Hoping this not now the norm, but I got a feeling it is it obvious bots are increasing at Chino.

So, if able to see other warehouses I doubt you are "soft blocked." If not seeing other warehouses like Rosemead then something is definitely up.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I think when a bunch of people left Riverside for Chino, they were already using bots and scripts. Seems like this is now happening everywhere.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

UberMrSkunkApe said:


> I've been delivering for DLA7 for about 2 months now. I don't get what's happened.


Have you noticed the parking lot on your left is nearly empty ? At check in.

Very few offer today compared to yesterday. And because of the Script people, I missed 30 offers just yesterday. Some of those were for Irvine too.

I haven't seen a single offer out of chino since 9am this morning. Only 2 for Irvine, both of which I missed. About ready to call dkcs.


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't script or bot but I do fish a lot. The past 2 weeks I did 8 blocks each week out of Chino, this week I've only done 2. I'm just not seeing as many blocks as I used to out of Chino even in the mornings when they release them. I was able to pick up over 10 blocks each of the past 2 days but nothing from Chino. This morning I picked up over 5 blocks but nothing again from Chino. I'm just not seeing anything out of Chino. Don't know if it's oversaturated, not busy right now, more white vans, more reserved blocks going out so less same day drops, people using script grabbing blocks before they appear or what but trying to get blocks this week from Chino has been difficult cause very few are popping up for me.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I picked up and dropped 2 blocks from dla7 this morning.

Very slow out of Chino right now as the vans have most of the routes. Station added two new dsps.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Haven't seen a single offer DLA7 today, yet like 50 out of Inglewood.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

They are there, you just have to be quick and persistent. I just finished a 4hr 10:30am block.

WTF is up with the night routes out of Chino though! My last two had me driving far West. 3 hr blocks. Last night I was sent to Santa Fe Springs, Whittier, and Fullerton. With 5pm traffic that should have been a 4 hour block!


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

UberMrSkunkApe said:


> I've been delivering for DLA7 for about 2 months now. Every week Amazon emails me a weekly report informing me that I had another 100% accuracy delivery week.
> 
> So I'm confused as to why I all of a sudden i stopped receiving requests from DLA7. It's been 2 weeks now with not one single block at DLA7.
> 
> Can warehouse managers blacklist someone even though amazon shows they're a reliable driver? I don't get what's happened.


Were you using a script? The new wave of emails says you will be blocked from seeing certain offers if you are using automated methods.



dkcs said:


> Two months is a little low but many drivers have been "soft deactivated" from the Flex system in the last couple of weeks for an unknown reason. Some believe it may stem from using automated block acceptance while others believe it is Amazon favoring new drivers for the holiday season. No one really knows except Amazon and they are playing dumb.
> 
> It could very well turn out to be a large bug in the Flex code that is blocking what seems like half the drivers in the system....


For crying out loud the denial on here is strong. What about the newly reworded email where they do address this and say drivers will be blocked who are using automated methods? Does anyone have a picture of the most recent email? It's like talking to a wall on here. Even the block seller I know who had access to many accounts knows and admits this is the reason. He didn't set up scripts, he got blocks for them so he had to deal with the dead accounts.

There are 2 levels of blockage. One is for script use, and the other is just seeing lesser blocks than brand new drivers.

For the millionth time Amazon does address this. It's in the newest warning email.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

jade88 said:


> Were you using a script? The new wave of emails says you will be blocked from seeing certain offers if you are using automated methods.
> 
> For crying out loud the denial on here is strong. What about the newly reworded email where they do address this and say drivers will be blocked who are using automated methods? Does anyone have a picture of the most recent email? It's like talking to a wall on here. Even the block seller I know who had access to many accounts knows and admits this is the reason. He didn't set up scripts, he got blocks for them so he had to deal with the dead accounts.
> 
> ...


Amazon doesn't address crap. I've been blocked and never used any automated methods.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

dantiv said:


> Amazon doesn't address crap. I've been blocked and never used any automated methods.


This is the third time I'm asking, did you ever receive a warning email??


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

jade88 said:


> This is the third time I'm asking, did you ever receive a warning email??


I haven't received any emails from Amazon. Nothing. Around Halloween my offers just stopped.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

dantiv said:


> I haven't received any emails from Amazon. Nothing. Around Halloween my offers just stopped.


Okay well I can't tell you about your specific situation, although if you're innocent that sucks. Did you register your vehicle? I know there was a temporary glitch with that.

The only time Amazon addresses the soft block is in the pic I have attached.... I know there are people on here who aren't dense and know what's up.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Haven't seen a single offer DLA7 today, yet like 50 out of Inglewood.


Saw 4 cars lined up for 10am.


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

Did a 10a today, sent to lane 4. Had to wait almost 20 minutes for white vans to clear out. Lanes 4 and 5 were nothing but white vans double parked. Only 3 Flex drivers in lane 4. Left around 10:30a and didn't see another Flex driver enter lane 4, would think there would be some for the 10:30a shift. Guessing next couple of days may be slow till Amazon's Black Friday.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Flex starts at 10am tomorrow. Good thing you showed up 30 minutes before start.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

LauraC said:


> Did a 10a today, sent to lane 4. ..Left around 10:30a and didn't see another Flex driver enter lane 4, would think there would be some for the 10:30a shift...


Was in Lane 5 for my 1030 this morning. Was in the warehouse loading up just after 1015.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Anyone else run the 4hr 5pm block out of Chino today/tonight (12/5)?

I show up for my 5pm and was given a rack that had a note on it saying; "Left Behinds, to Flex." I look at the City and it's San Bernardino. I was like oh, shit! Before scanning one package, I type in a few random addresses on the packages and as I thought, the route was up above Cal State around the part of the 215 up in the mountains where the freeway was closed due to the fires.

I immediately tell the "blue vest" with the check in laptop and was told I had to take the route as that is the only route available. I tell the "blue vest" the freeway is closed and even show the Google Maps where it shows broken red dots on the 215 stating freeway closure. Then, same "blue vest" got frustrated and said, I don't have to take the route. Then I asked what happens? I don't want to get in trouble, but fact is I can't even make the deliveries on this "left behind van route" because of the closure. I call support and got to say support was cool! Support said they were aware of the fires in SoCal and in no way I should take that route for safety reasons (I give the support rep one of the addresses I had to confirm I can't get there). I then tell support on the phone to talk to the "blue vest," but was put on hold as support rep wanted to confirm what I should I do with a "higher up." While waiting, another "blue vest" comes up and I state the issue and this "blue vest" actually had a brain. Said oh yeah, you can't go there. Looked on the laptop and saw the fire zone and pulled my rack and the other 5 cars that were in the warehouse with me (one I started talking about the fires, everyone stopped scanning .. LOL) . All 5 us; the last of the 5pms to arrive had the fire zone (or close to it) in San Bernardino. According the to the "blue Vest," all racks were partial routes left behind from the van companies. Other "blue vest" decided to give us the later 3 hr racks since already lost half a hour on the 4 block. Support comes back on the phone with me and tell them what happened and was OK getting a 3 hr rack. Ended up with 10 packages in Fullerton/Brea/Anaheim. Got to say I appreciate that although we should have been sent home with pay since technically they had no 4 hour route to give.

I sure hope any other 5pms that got there before me (I did not arrive until right at 5pm) did not get screwed! None of the drivers there with me were aware of the fires until I said something so I basically saved 4 other Flexers from getting screwed. Funny thing is there is a fire in Ontario too and you can smell the smoke inside the Chino warehouse from that fire.

Anyhow, a big ***** YOU* to the white van company(ies) who pulled that shit today! The "blue vest" who wanted us 5 to take the San Berdo racks said they were all left over from the white vans and my rack specifically was left overs from a van they said broke down while on route. Yeah right! A white van takes 150-200 packages per run and it's just coincidence the 35 packages I was to run was all in the fire zone. The van companies knew damn well those routes (or part of the route) was not accessible due to the fires so they left those packages behind trying to screw Flex drivers. I was just smart enough to catch it!

Anyway... be up on the news and know what's going on the roads/freeways at least for this week. These fires have some areas shut down or very hard to get to and us Flex drivers will get ****ed if not aware of what's going on. I thought it was odd a 4 hour block was offered so late in Chino when usually it's all 3 hrs for night runs. The 4s are mornings and early afternoons (before 3pm).


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Got to say I appreciate that although we should have been sent home with pay since technically they had no 4 hour route to give.


They can give you any rack 4 hrs or less. You ain't entitled to be paid without working. Once in a while if you're lucky, they will break up racks if they have too many drivers and not enough racks.



> Anyhow, a big *&%[email protected]!* YOU* to the white van company(ies) who pulled that shit today! The "blue vest" who wanted us 5 to take the San Berdo racks said they were all left over from the white vans and my rack specifically was left overs from a van they said broke down while on route. Yeah right! A white van takes 150-200 packages per run and it's just coincidence the 35 packages I was to run was all in the fire zone. The van companies knew damn well those routes (or part of the route) was not accessible due to the fires so they left those packages behind trying to screw Flex drivers. I was just smart enough to catch it!


Most van routes are 200+ This is peak season, it's not uncommon to push 300. Do you really believe than van companies are out to screw flex drivers on purpose? They have much better things to worry about like delivering 250 pkgs in 8 hrs. Flex is a vacation compared to doing a van route. If van driver left a bag behind, it wouldn't have been sent out at 5pm. Doesn't take a genius to figure that out. If a van broke down, it broke down. Could be a flat tire, engine problem, out of gas, etc. Most if not all the vans are gone by the time flex starts in the morning. And if you believe anything the blue vests tells you, you'll be in a rude awakening soon enough.

Quit your crying. You're lucky you still have work with Flex at DLA7.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Most van routes are 200+ This is peak season, it's not uncommon to push 300. Do you really believe than van companies are out to screw flex drivers on purpose? They have much better things to worry about like delivering 250 pkgs in 8 hrs. Flex is a vacation compared to doing a van route. If van driver left a bag behind, it wouldn't have been sent out at 5pm. Doesn't take a genius to figure that out. Most if not all the vans are gone by the time flex starts in the morning.
> 
> Quit your crying. You're lucky you still have work with Flex at DLA7.
> 
> Good thing I did DLA2 4hrs afternoon for $100 today.


So you are basically saying the "blue vest" lied to us there saying all those racks are left behinds by the van companies? I did not say that out the blue, I was told that. Also, how is it ALL of that was left behind from the vans were in the fire zone? Fires broke out hours before the 5pm routes went out. Maybe it was the vans that brought those back early because they could not access the area vs "leaving behind." Whatever it was, still bullshit trying to get Flex drivers to deliver those racks tonight well knowing the situation due to the fires. Just to get to one stop I looked at it took almost two hours to get there as confirmed with Support who verified. Call it crying if you want, but that's a legit concern as I see it! I've been doing this since Riverside opened and rarely have issues that upset me like this. Last time I got as upset was the change in territory with Riverside when told by "blue vests" Flex would only deliver to Riverside and MoVal only, but then started to sending us to Winchester, Temecula and ****ed up country/dirt roads where you need a 4x4 to deliver.

My issue today is not so much with the location/rack - I have no issue delivering that area as I've done it many times, but when a wind/fire advisory is all over the news and wildfire talk is all over the news with road/freeway closures it makes no sense trying to deliver and if the van initially had it and could not deliver due to the fire and freeway closure, then Flex should not be delivering it hours later on a second attempt. Again, call it crying as you wish, but even Support sided with me on this one again, making it a legit concern.

Van companies may not be out there on purpose screwing Flex drivers, but some of the decisions end up screwing Flex drivers. Some of the recent 3 hour night blocks out of DLA7 had me scratching my head with the second attempts.

Also, how am I lucky to be working with Flex out of DLA7? If anything you are lucky to get those 100 blocks out of DLA2 - would love to Flex there but not worth it because of the bad 4G connection with Verzion. I love those DLA2 routes too. I'd go over there over even though I'm minutes from DLA7, but to much phone problems at that warehouse for me.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Haha well, I warned Movaldriver about that. But then thought Chino has that area covered. She was up front in the wh, I was at the very back. Sure enough she got a route to there. This was DLA5 today. Sad to see her the only one left as I said Good luck rolling on by. Hell I didn't even know about the fire until right b4 I left for the 2pm routes. Plus you could have spent 2.5 hours to and from, get paid with no worries and not have to do the foot work. Much less argue with a blue vest only to end up in OC. Just sayin.

I wouldn't be to hard on the van drivers. There screw ups are our gain. Same with flex drivers doing to many returns and get deact for it. Our gain again.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> So you are basically saying the "blue vest" lied to us


They do that.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

When I showed them the map going straight up into fire zone they removed the route from my itinerary and gave me Riverside. No problems at all!


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

I would email support and ask about it. If you're not being flooded with offers this time of year something is wrong.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> My issue today is not so much with the location/rack - I have no issue delivering that area as I've done it many times, but when a wind/fire advisory is all over the news and wildfire talk is all over the news with road/freeway closures it makes no sense trying to deliver and if the van initially had it and could not deliver due to the fire and freeway closure, then Flex should not be delivering it hours later on a second attempt. Again, call it crying as you wish, but even Support sided with me on this one again, making it a legit concern.


Then it would be the fault of the blue vests for sending those reattempts back out in the first place as they are NOT up to date on the news as you are. Shifting blame to the van companies is simply stupid.



> Van companies may not be out there on purpose screwing Flex drivers, but some of the decisions end up screwing Flex drivers. Some of the recent 3 hour night blocks out of DLA7 had me scratching my head with the second attempts.


Again, why are you blaming the van companies? Doesn't the re-attempts include packages brought back by flex drivers also? I've done several reattempt blocks recently. It's still worth doing for me as I can manage to deliver all the UTAs, NSLs and UTLs brought back by flex and van drivers. If you done tonight's re-attempts, it looked like all the racks had less than 10 pkgs. My recently reattempts were all 15+.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

DLA7 will begin doing same day deliveries starting early 2018. Probably January sometime.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

There are only two jobs that I am glad I got fired from; Amazon Flex is one of them. I miss it like I'd miss a hole in the head.


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

because DLA7 chino warehouse no more blocks!! if you refresh you flex app at AM 7:00 , Maybe you can see 1 or 2 block in one hour. but you never get it.


----------

